# Horse/livestock supplements for pigeons



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The most famous one is Red Cell, which many people use. Here are some other products that can be used (although not all of them say how much. Any input on dosages?) 
http://www.ifpigeon.com/Effective_Horse_Supplements.htm

Some others I've noticed are Ivermectrin Sheep Drenches. They can be easily diluted to a pigeon's dose. If you buy Ivermec from Foy's, you're actually getting sheep drench.
Also, I discovered we have ProBios at Tractor Supply. I'm guessing it's the same "Foy's ProBios".

I noticed other products at TSC today and wondered if they could be used for pigeons (cut down for their body weight of course).
- Fluid Flex (by Farnam)
- Vita Plus (by Farnam)
- Super 14 (by Farnam)
- Colostrum Powder (by Durvet) - Colostrum is used by some fanciers during breeding season and for squeakers. For people who don't have access to fresh colostrum, I was wondering if this or any other mixes would work.
- Power Punch (by Bomac)
- Goats Prefer Calcium Drench - Calcium comes in handy for the hens who are egg bound, paralyzed or over-laying. Wondering if this could be used for those emergencies.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Well Mary-o-E
looks like you will be the person to tell other members "HOW MUCH NOT TO GIVE A PIGEON".
I have buryed lots of mistakes and can give lots of answers--But other members wants me to post my "SOURCE".
All I can say is---"my source is buryed in the Back side of the garden."


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What supplements did you use back when you had birds? I know they don't really need anything other than good feed, grit and clean water, but it's interesting to know what supplements out there work well and how/when to use them.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The DRUGS I used were not approved by the A U.-But back then they did not give pigeons Drug tests. Some of them were for Dogs.
Most of them were Prescriteion-which my dentist gave me.
It would take the bird 36-48 hours to get them out of their system.So you gave it to them accordingly---count the release time plus when they would be 1/2 way home.
So they could not feel their muscles getting tired or labored breathing.
Maybe give it to them Wed or Thur or Fri.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The most famous one is Red Cell, which many people use. Here are some other products that can be used (although not all of them say how much. Any input on dosages?)
> http://www.ifpigeon.com/Effective_Horse_Supplements.htm
> 
> Some others I've noticed are Ivermectrin Sheep Drenches. They can be easily diluted to a pigeon's dose. If you buy Ivermec from Foy's, you're actually getting sheep drench.
> ...


I have had his page book marked for a year now and I wish he would have given the dosage that he used, I have never got around to emailing him to find out ??


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

IMHO I think the less supplements the better off your pigeons are. I've noticed when you give too many vitamins the droppings get almost black and down feathers seem to stop falling. Vitamins once a week and good grain, grit, and a pick block are all you need. The type of muscles used by a pigeon are more of a twitch type muscle and need to be fast, not big and bulky. On a hundred mile race the amount of wing beats could be as much as 65,000 times in a two hour period. If you were to ask Arnold or Hulk Hogan in their prime to lift their arms this many times you would have seen grown men cry I used to give my birds a dog supplement called DMG 2000, it had creatine, protein and all the vitamins and did not get as good of results as I had before. Most of these products have a short shelf life also. If you choose to use these products, just remember more is not always the better choice Read the article by Schaerlaeckens about finished by vitamins- here's the link http://www.schaerlaeckens.com/


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I saw a gallon of Rice Bran Oil at the feed store the other day. I was wondering if that might be a good way to add some quality fat to the feed. Or what benefits that might have for pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Freebird loft said:


> IMHO I think the less supplements the better off your pigeons are. I've noticed when you give too many vitamins the droppings get almost black and down feathers seem to stop falling. Vitamins once a week and good grain, grit, and a pick block are all you need. The type of muscles used by a pigeon are more of a twitch type muscle and need to be fast, not big and bulky. On a hundred mile race the amount of wing beats could be as much as 65,000 times in a two hour period. If you were to ask Arnold or Hulk Hogan in their prime to lift their arms this many times you would have seen grown men cry I used to give my birds a dog supplement called DMG 2000, it had creatine, protein and all the vitamins and did not get as good of results as I had before. Most of these products have a short shelf life also. If you choose to use these products, just remember more is not always the better choice Read the article by Schaerlaeckens about finished by vitamins- here's the link http://www.schaerlaeckens.com/


That is very interesting...


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That rice bran oil might be okay...I've been using rice vinegar in place of apple cider. I thought it made sense since pigeons are seed eaters instead of fruit eaters. Not sure if I see any difference however. Might give the rice bran oil a try as my races get longer and the birds need more fat..


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> That rice bran oil might be okay...I've been using rice vinegar in place of apple cider. I thought it made sense since pigeons are seed eaters instead of fruit eaters. Not sure if I see any difference however. Might give the rice bran oil a try as my races get longer and the birds need more fat..


This is for the entire thread not just raftree. You can not go wrong using a Pro Bios designed for pigeon, with your pigeons. A pigeon's gut has good bacteria that creates an acid environment. A Pro Bios put that good bacteria in their gut and nature takes it's proper course.

Gut bacteria is species specific, evolved over the last million years or so. So a pro bios for anything other that pigeons, used on pigeons, is not beneficial. Probably the worst thing I have seen posted on the forum to use as a substitute for pro bios is yogurt. 

I don't understand the obsessive want of use of products not designed for pigeons on pigeons. The products are readily available and not that expensive. If you figure in the cost of ill health and lost condition to your birds from using something other than pigeon products, it's really cheap.

Supplements in general are now state of the art. But if you chose to use things when the average life expectancy was 57, soap was lye, and indoor pluming was for the rich, no one will stop you.


----------

